# Mansfield General Hospital - With Tripod Gasp!! - Feb 2013 **Image Heavy**



## sonyes (Mar 11, 2013)

Well this was the 1st part of the recent trip undertaken by: *Travis, Peterc4, PROJ3CTM4YH3M, Marlon Bones, Sam The Mule, Corynn and of course, myself!  *

Great day and great company.

Won't go into the history of the place as it's been well covered, just thought I'd share my 'take' on the place.

*P.s Finally used the tripod!!!! *

Enjoy 




077_DSC8839 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



002_DSC8641x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



012_DSC8672x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



001_DSC8663 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



005_DSC8657x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



003_DSC8693 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



006_DSC8753 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



028_DSC8692x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



019_DSC8684x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



023_DSC8687 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



022_DSC8685x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



036_DSC8704x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



032_DSC8698x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



040_DSC8708 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



046_DSC8721 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



004_DSC8710 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



051_DSC8761 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



050_DSC8741 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



007_DSC8775 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



059_DSC8784x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



065_DSC8794 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



055_DSC8777 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



068_DSC8812 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



071_DSC8819 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



074_DSC8832 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



078_DSC8840 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



086_DSC8875x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



087_DSC8876 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



089_DSC8890 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



094_DSC8901x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



103_DSC8933 by Image-inthis, on Flickr

*Phew......sorry for all the shots, just I liked this place so much, I found it hard to 'select' my faves  *​


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nicely done !!!!


----------



## sonyes (Mar 11, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Very nicely done !!!!



Cheers bud :notworthy:


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Mar 11, 2013)

Cracking report mate, some awesome shots like you said its hard to choose faves. personally I really like 3, 9 & 14 but all really good shots and was a fun day out


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 11, 2013)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Cracking report mate, some awesome shots like you said its hard to choose faves. personally I really like 3, 9 & 14 but all really good shots and was a fun day out



Still jealous lol do was there any creepy crawlies in there nibbling in your boots lmao.

Great report superb photos


----------



## shatners (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice work sir... its a lovely old place.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 11, 2013)

Great set of pictures ! would love to see this at some point


----------



## sonyes (Mar 11, 2013)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Cracking report mate, some awesome shots like you said its hard to choose faves. personally I really like 3, 9 & 14 but all really good shots and was a fun day out



Cheers mate, roll on the next one  



tigger2013 said:


> Still jealous lol do was there any creepy crawlies in there nibbling in your boots lmao.
> 
> Great report superb photos



Cheers, No thankfully, if there had been I would've been outta there like a shot!!  



shatners said:


> Nice work sir... its a lovely old place.



Thanks, and it certainly is.....right up there with the best so far!



Lucky Pants said:


> Great set of pictures ! would love to see this at some point



Thanks bud, you definitely need to see it, well worth the effort


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 11, 2013)

Great pis thanks for sharing!
I never tire of seeing here..
Would love a revisit, never got to do the upper floors when I went


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 11, 2013)

Really nice set of shots mate.


In other news....Mansfield Hospital.......DO WANT MUCHLY!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 11, 2013)

great report & photos.


----------



## Pen15 (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice set of images and love your processing 

Top Notch!!


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 11, 2013)

wow need to get myself up the M1 me thinks great report


----------



## sonyes (Mar 11, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Great pis thanks for sharing!
> I never tire of seeing here..
> Would love a revisit, never got to do the upper floors when I went



Cracking place, and some of the better stuff is on the upper floors too!!  



ZerO81 said:


> In other news....Mansfield Hospital.......DO WANT MUCHLY!









Pen15 said:


> Very nice set of images and love your processing
> 
> Top Notch!!



Cheers bud, I try to keep the HDR quite subtle


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 11, 2013)

Very good. Brilliant photos, brilliant processing, brilliant place!


----------



## skankypants (Mar 11, 2013)

Great pics,and editing...this is my favorite hospital ive been to so far,,you covered it well,,cheers..


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 11, 2013)

Great shots!! This place is certainly worth the effort to get in


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 12, 2013)

the chair and the wallpaper shot, just love it....really want to get to this place soon.....great report...


----------



## sonyes (Mar 12, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Very good. Brilliant photos, brilliant processing, brilliant place!



Cheers mate 



skankypants said:


> Great pics,and editing...this is my favorite hospital ive been to so far,,you covered it well,,cheers..



Thanks, and I have to agree, it actually surpassed Rossendale Hospital, of which I'm very fond!  



Sshhhh... said:


> Great shots!! This place is certainly worth the effort to get in



Lol, and it is definitely an effort!  Thanks.



NakedEye said:


> the chair and the wallpaper shot, just love it....really want to get to this place soon.....great report...



Thanks, I can't recommend it highly enough, a great day out!


----------



## whitelaw (Mar 12, 2013)

I wonder when they last closed a hospital in a well to do area?


----------



## sonyes (Mar 12, 2013)

whitelaw said:


> I wonder when they last closed a hospital in a well to do area?




I agree, but to be honest, I think they have replaced this one with the new, King's Mill Hospital, which is only about 2 miles away, I may well be wrong though


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 14, 2013)

good stuff mate, liking the close up of the x ray machine and the telephones missed the reclining chair aswell


----------



## sonyes (Mar 14, 2013)

peterc4 said:


> good stuff mate, liking the close up of the x ray machine and the telephones missed the reclining chair aswell



Cheers pal, got a good few of that chair, something about it I particularly liked.....probably the wallpaper


----------



## demon-pap (Mar 28, 2013)

excellent place and cracking report mate, im going to revisit very very soon


----------



## sonyes (Mar 28, 2013)

demon-pap said:


> excellent place and cracking report mate, im going to revisit very very soon



Don't blame you pal, it's definitely worth a 2nd look


----------



## HughieD (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey, no need to apologise for the number of shots when they are that good. Really atmospheric set.


----------



## sonyes (Mar 29, 2013)

HughieD said:


> Hey, no need to apologise for the number of shots when they are that good. Really atmospheric set.



Thanks bud.....I get a bit carried away


----------



## sparky. (Apr 4, 2013)

Fantastic photos I especially like pic 12


----------

